# finished my eyeballs



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

heres my eyeballs in a jar for witch house.



















first time making them they look okay i guess.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Every witch needs a good jar of eyeballs!
Nice work.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice, whats the veiny stuff on the back?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Pretty yucky. (Which means they look great!)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Can you give me a How-to on the eyes?


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

I think they look great! Tell us how you made them.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

the viney stuff is hot glue

easy eyes from http://www.hauntershangout.com/graphics/projects/easyeyes/easyeyes.jpg

ping pong balls
dip in white paint- I glued a toothpick to hold it while dipping and then for drying
hot glue a dollop over a pair of eyes on sheet- let cool
red pen for veins in eyes from center out
dab hot glue on center ,set an eye on it squish down

break off toothpickas close as you can,then hot glue a mound around opposite end iris,pull out for tendon attach look towards irs let cool a bit then pull down strands with toothpick
i used glass paint for red and blue ,...white fabric paint for white part on tendons


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Those look really good, great job.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

nice job. looks creepy


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

Has anyone here tried using the eyeball blanks offered by www.monsterguts.com? They are listed under miscellanious 12 for .89 cents


----------

